# GÓC SÁNG TẠO > Khu vực lập trình > Java >  Hỏi về đoạn code bắt sự kiện keypress trong J2ME !

## hoang_kisirong

Mình đang làm phần mềm danh bạ điện thoại bằng J2ME. Đang làm tới đoạn tìm kiếm, trong danh sách danh bạ, nhấn phím bất kì, màn hình sẽ trỏ tới tên tương ứng với phím nhấn đó trong danh bạ.
Ai biết đoạn code bắt sự kiện keypress chỉ mình với, cảm ơn nhiều.

----------


## dieulypretty

*Trả lời: Hỏi về đoạn code bắt sự kiện keypress trong J2ME !*

Bắt ký tự số nhập vào(check text) nhàn hơn bạn à @_@ Làm keypress dùng KeyEvent nhưng khá mệt mà chưa chắc đã chuẩn [IMG]data:image/png;base64,iVBORw0KGgoAAAANSUhEUgAAAAEAAAABAQMAAAA  l21bKAAAAA1BMVEXh5PJm+yKVAAAAAXRSTlMAQObYZgAAAApJR  EFUCNdjYAAAAAIAAeIhvDMAAAAASUVORK5CYII=[/IMG]

----------

